# How long on adverage for customs to clear household goods container?



## waynejenny

Just wondering if anyone has any recent experience of sending their household contents in a container from the UK and how long on average it takes for customs to clear it? Our stuff set off from our house 6 days ago (4th Jan) and we were told date of arrival should be 17th Feb. Our paper work says allow up to 10 days for customs to clear it, but speaking to our removal men they said they are very good at the New Zealand end and it should only be a few days? We have booked a holiday house to last till the 20th Feb, but it was already booked after this date, so we are starting to worry if we should book another place after this to allow time for clearance, but on the other hand we don't have money to loose if we don't need it and have to cancel! I suppose if worse case and we had found a perminant rental we would just have to sleep on the floor with no furniture until it gets to us? If anyone has any ideas or has recently been through this situation it would be very useful, thanks. jenny.


----------



## topcat83

waynejenny said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any recent experience of sending their household contents in a container from the UK and how long on average it takes for customs to clear it? Our stuff set off from our house 6 days ago (4th Jan) and we were told date of arrival should be 17th Feb. Our paper work says allow up to 10 days for customs to clear it, but speaking to our removal men they said they are very good at the New Zealand end and it should only be a few days? We have booked a holiday house to last till the 20th Feb, but it was already booked after this date, so we are starting to worry if we should book another place after this to allow time for clearance, but on the other hand we don't have money to loose if we don't need it and have to cancel! I suppose if worse case and we had found a perminant rental we would just have to sleep on the floor with no furniture until it gets to us? If anyone has any ideas or has recently been through this situation it would be very useful, thanks. jenny.


We've had mixed experiences - the first container arrived in NZ before we did, and the second one took five months!! I think it depends on the sailing dates of the ship.
The holiday season tends to tail off in mid-February, so I'd say don't worry too much if you do need to book another holiday place in the short term. There will be places available (although your choice may be limited).


----------



## anski

We had 2 shipping loads arrive in September both arrived here within 30 days as advised, first one took 5 days to clear, maf & deliver,, second took 10 days to clear & deliver the fault lay with the customs agents being different company than the first.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

waynejenny said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any recent experience of sending their household contents in a container from the UK and how long on average it takes for customs to clear it? Our stuff set off from our house 6 days ago (4th Jan) and we were told date of arrival should be 17th Feb. Our paper work says allow up to 10 days for customs to clear it, but speaking to our removal men they said they are very good at the New Zealand end and it should only be a few days? We have booked a holiday house to last till the 20th Feb, but it was already booked after this date, so we are starting to worry if we should book another place after this to allow time for clearance, but on the other hand we don't have money to loose if we don't need it and have to cancel! I suppose if worse case and we had found a perminant rental we would just have to sleep on the floor with no furniture until it gets to us? If anyone has any ideas or has recently been through this situation it would be very useful, thanks. jenny.


Hi there Jenny,
We had a 40ft container which took 10 days to go through customs and checked by MAF, 28 boxes, garden furniture and a motor bike. We listed every box and pieces of furniture which helped the shipment go through quicker. Hope this helps.



Dawn


----------



## mmistry

Hi can you tell me how much the container cost? Many thanks m


----------



## 80cmills

Once our stuff arrived in nz it took just under 2 weeks to clear customs and maf. 

We hired furniture to see us through. Maybe you could do the same


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

mmistry said:


> Hi can you tell me how much the container cost? Many thanks m


We paid about £6200 for a 40ft container. It does depend on who you go through and what area (South West for us).


----------

